
Pay-with-a-Selfie, a human-centred digital payment system - blopeur
https://arxiv.org/abs/1706.07187
======
justboxing
I thought this was a spoof / 'The Onion' style story, then I saw this.

> The Pay-with-a-Group-Selfie (PGS) project, funded by the Melinda & Bill
> Gates Foundation, has developed a micro-payment system that supports
> everyday small transactions...

~~~
iRobbery
I thought it was a 'Black Mirror' episode title that i missed at first
glance..

------
timae
We (Ticketleap) did something similar in ticketing.
[https://www.ticketleap.com/info/selfie-
ticket](https://www.ticketleap.com/info/selfie-ticket)

------
jt2190
From the paper:

> [Pay with a Group Selfie (PGS)] is a mobile payment technique that leverages
> on face-to-face exchanges where pictures taken with mobile phones are used
> to embed all information (the parties’ identities, the exchanged
> goods/services, and the price) of a business transaction. The system relies
> on Visual Cryptography (VC) to generate two untamperable shares of the
> selfie showing the transaction. The buyer and the seller hold a share each,
> and the transaction can be checked simply by stacking the shares.

------
seandougall
I have a hard time considering something "human-centred" when the very concept
seems completely inaccessible to people with visual or motor impairments.

------
mankash666
Possibly one of the worse funding decisions by bill gates' foundation.

Even in poor, rural communities in India, more feasible payment methods backed
by the government (BHIM) seems more practical than this paper

------
msingh_5
Ah we built something similar at a hackathon a couple of years ago as a joke.
Was briefly the owner of paybyselfie.com.

------
gaetanrickter
"The gesture - taking a selfie - has become part of the lifestyle of mobile
phone users worldwide, including non-technology-savvy ones." Since when has
taking a picture with a mobile phone been relegated only to "technology-savvy"
people?

